# Tommaso - good bike? value?



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

I'm watching a Tommaso on ebay - early 90's (quill stem). Below are the specs. What do you think the value is (wild a** guess is fine because I don't know where to start). Are Tommaso's good bikes?

Estimated early 1990s vintage
Ritchey WCS Compact (50/34) crankset
9-speed Shimao Ultegra drivetrain
Shimano SLX dual-pivot brakes
Chris King headset
Cinelli stem and bar 
Continental Grand Prix 4000 tires
Mavic SUP Ceramic rims and Shimano Ultegra hubs
Speedplay X2 pedals (w/cleats)


Thanks!!!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Tommaso is still making bikes AFAIK, but I am not sure if it is the Italian company or a deal where some other company bought the rights.

I had a Tommaso back in the very late 80's when I was 17 Y/O. It was a very high end Italian frame (I think Columbus tubing) and it was beautiful. I lusted after it at the LBS for at least 6 months until I had saved enough money that my parents felt like coughing up the rest for me. Certainly was not 9 speed I am thinking it was 5 speed at the time but may have been 6. Campy Chorus gruoppo. It was the cats meow and I was the envy of all my riding and racing buddies back then.

I think I paid back then in the range of $1800-2K for the bike. It was very expensive compared to other high end bikes of the time. I have no idea what it would be worth now so it is hard to answer your question, but with the components you listed and depending on the frame/fork condition and size commonality I would think in the $700-1000 range would be fair. Maybe less or maybe more. I have seen comparable bikes go on C/L in my area for about the amount.


----------

